# اظن كده عيب قوي يا مسلمين ويا عرب



## طــارق _ بــلال (26 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الأفاضل المحترمين

تغيبت عن الملتقى ثلاثة أيام ثم عدت فوجدت شيء محزن ومخزي لم أكن أتخيل أن الشيطان يستطيع أن ينزغ بيننا ونحن والحمد لله جميعا متميزون وأصحاب فكر ومهارات رائعة 

كنت أظن أننا على خلق أعلى من هذا الذي أراه 

ناس يدعون أن آخرون يكذبون ويأخذون صورا من مواقع وينسبونها لأنفسه 
ثم يرد الطرف المتهم فيقول نعم هذه الصور من تلك المواقع ولكنني نفذت مثلها تماما

وناس يتهمونه بالمرض ويدعون الله له بالشفاء أتمنى أن يدعوا لي الناس بالشفاء مثله يا بختك بلغتنا المصريه

أرجوا الله أن يشفيني ويشفي صدري ويشفي صدور المسلمين والعرب ويجعلنا إخوانا متحابين وأن يهدي عاصينا ويهدينا لأحسن الاخلاق لا يهدي لها إلا الله

أولا أريد أن أنوه لبعض الأمور

إن فرضنا وأقول فرضنا أن هناك من يكذب ويدعي اشياء لم يقم هو بعملها فيجب علينا نصحه وتوجيهه ولكن ليس بهذه الصورة فهذا عكس ما أمرنا به ديننا ونبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي أمر بالنصيحة سرا على معزل وليس على الملأ وأمام كل الناس فهي بذلك فضيحة وليست نصيحة وأنت يا من تقول أنه كاذب 

لقد فضحته ولم تفد نفسك ولم تفد أحد فحتى لو كان كاذبا وصدقناه فلن يضرنا ذلك شيء وإن علمنا بكذبه فلن بنفعنا ذلك أيضا بشيء إذا ما فعلته أخذت عليه ذنب ولم تنفع به أحد ولو أنك نصحته بينك وبينه لأخذت على ذلك العمل أجرا كبيرا ولنفعت أخاك وأخذ بنصحك

وبالنسبة للأخ شوقي فهو أخ عزيز ورجل محترم ومجتهد نحسبه كذلك ولا نزكيه على الله وأقول له

*إن كنت (وأعيدها ) إن كنت* أخذت الصور من موقع آخر لنراها وقد قمت بعمل نفس التصميمات عندك على ماكينتك فنرجوا منك ألا تفعل ذلك فإن ما يسعدنا ونتشرف به لكونك أخ لنا مسلم أو حتى عربي هو أن تشرفنا وتمتعنا بإطلاعنا على الصور الخاصة بك وبماكينتك حتى ولو كان مستواها أقل من غيرها فلا أحد يصل إلى الأدوار العليا بدون المرور على الأدوار السفلى حتى مع وجود المصاعد يجب أن نبدأ من أسفل ثم نصعد لأعلى هذه سنة الله في خلقه

أرجوا ان نتعلم جميعا من بعضنا دون أن نسمح للشياطين أن تفرقنا وتمزق علاقاتنا ويكفينا ما حدث بين الجزائر ومصر من أجل أتفه شيء في الدنيا وهو لعبة شوفوا المصيبة ((((((((((لعبة))))))))))
كرة القدم 

من أجل لعبة نسب بعضنا بعضا ونحمل الأسلحة ونعتدي على بعض يا للعار والشنار والمصيبة ونمتع أعدائنا بالفرجه علينا والشماتة فينا

يكفي هذا يا إخوة يكفينا فرقة وتمزق يكفينا سباب وشتائم يكفينا اتباع لخطوات الشيطان

هذا الملتقى هو المكان الوحيد الذي يمكن أن نتوحد فيه ونصبح قلبا واحدا حتى يجمع الله شملنا ويردنا إلى ديننا مردا جميلا فلا تمزقزا هذا الحلم الجميل 


قوالوا جميعا نستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم ونتوب إليه
نستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم ونتوب إليه
نستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم ونتوب إليه

ولا تقولوا إلا الحق واعلموا أن الله حيي ستير يحب الستر فاستر أخاك دائما إلا إن كان في فضحك إياه درءا لمفسدة قد تصيب الآخرين منه 


أقولها لله واسأل الله أن يتقبل مني ومنكم صالح العمل

وأن يهدينا ويصلح ذات بيننا


----------



## chawkiz (26 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على التوضيح 

الله يجازيك 

هدا هو الواقع 

اعتدر كثيرا لكل من شاهد هدا الموضوع


و لاكن صورة واحدة دخلت في وسط الصور الحقيقية جعلت من الحرب تقوم 

كما ان العدو يتربص بي هل من المعقول دلك 

لم ترو صوري و انا مع المكنة لم ترو صوري مع اعمالي 

رايتم الا صورة عابرة ) شديتو عليها فران ) مع اني قلت انها ليست لي 

و الله حرام حرام 


شكرا طارق شكرا شكرا 

الانك وضعة حدا للمهزلة 

و كنت عادلا و قرات جيدا الموضوع ان استطعت اتصل بي سوف اريك ما لا يوجد من اعمالي 
مباشرة بالكام


----------



## ابو بحـر (26 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

تسلم يا اخي طارق لهذه المبادرة و ايضا و انا ايضا بدوري اتدخل بينهم و ان شاء الله انحلت المشكلة و كما نقول بالشامي عندنا هي ضاعت و لاقيناها و الحمد لله خلاص رح ينحل كل شيء و نحن اخوة و سنتعاون مع بعض و سنعلم بعض ما لا نعلم و لن يفرقنا اي شيء


----------



## ali hedi (26 يونيو 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الإخوة الأفاضل المحترمين
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا اخي طارق على هذه الوقفة ولاكن لم تكن عادلا او ربما لم تقرأ المشاركات
ـ انا لم ابعث اللينك على المنتدى بل بعثته للمايل الخاص لشوقي والله على ما اقول شهيدا
ـ و ايضا لم اتهم احدا بل اجبت على من اتهمني ظلما لتضليل الناس
ـ والحقيقة لم انشرها ولا الله سبحانه يعرفها لتلبية لطلب بعض الاعضاء الاعزاء
ـ وأنا بينكم في هذا الملتقى لنتعلم من بعضنا و ننصح بعضنا لا لنجمع المديح والشكر الذي
لا ينفع و احمد الله ان الاجانب لا يقرؤن المنتديات العربية
ـ و اخيرا انظروا إلى الى حالنا نحن العرب و ستعرفون الحقيقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ali hedi (26 يونيو 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> تسلم يا اخي طارق لهذه المبادرة و ايضا و انا ايضا بدوري اتدخل بينهم و ان شاء الله انحلت المشكلة و كما نقول بالشامي عندنا هي ضاعت و لاقيناها و الحمد لله خلاص رح ينحل كل شيء و نحن اخوة و سنتعاون مع بعض و سنعلم بعض ما لا نعلم و لن يفرقنا اي شيء



السلام عليكم
اخي ابو بحر اعدك انني لن اتطرك للموضوع ثانيا وإن شاء الله سيأتي يوما و تحكيها انت التفاصيل


----------



## عادل 1980 (26 يونيو 2010)

اللهم إنزع الحقد ووالغل من صدورنا

وإرزقنا المودة بيننا


----------



## chawkiz (26 يونيو 2010)

نضرا لطول الموضوع و لكثرة الحديث 

فاني بما ان السيد الهادي اكبر مني و في مقام ابي 

فاني و باستثناء ان كنت مخطء ام لا فاني اطلب الاعتدار منه 

و لكن على الاقل يقلو يكتب انه راى اعمال الثري دي في منزلي 
وهدا لكشف الحقيقة كوني كادب كما قال 

و الله على ما اقول شهيد


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (26 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يا احبابي في الله انا لا أريد من ذلك الموضوع إلا أن نواجه انفسنا كل واحد من على انفراد أمام المرآة ويسأل نفسه هل أنا أعمل ما يرضي الله وما يجب علي تجاه إخواني هل سأقابل الله أنا فرح منشرح الصدر أقول له هكذا فعلت مع إخواني أم لا

ولا أريد أن يطول الموضوع ويكثر العتاب لأن كثرة العتاب تضر أكثر مما تنفع وتفرق أكثر مما تجمع وتشتت القلوب وتنفر الناس من بعضهم 

ولكل من شعر من اخيه ظلما أو استاء من فعله 

أقول له وليس لي علاقة بالموضوع إنما ما يهمني هو تجمعنا واتحادنا وحبنا لبعض فقط والله على ما أقول شهيد أقول لكل واحد غضبان أو زعلان يا أخي 

حقك علي أنا وأنا آسف لك نيابة عن من أساء إليك واستسمحك بدلا منه وإن كنا رجالا فعلا ونحب نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحب الله ونخاف الله فيقل كل واحد منا لأخيه أنا آسف وحقك علي ويعتذر له حتى ولو كان يشعر أنه هو المظلوم 

ومرة ثانية أنا آسف لكم جميعا وحقكم علي جميعا واستسمحكم جميعا وتعالوا بقه نقعد سوا ونعمل كبايتين شاي ونقعد قعدة محبة ونسامح بعض علشان ربنا يسامحنا

ويا عم علي حقك عليا أنا اللي غلطان

ويا شوقي انت قلت انك انت الصغير وعلي في مقام والدك خلاص يا سيدي نفذ كلامك واعتذر لمن هو أكبر منك احتراما له ولسنه هكذا علمنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

يا أحبابي إني أحبكم في الله فتحابوا جميعا في الله ولا تتركوا الشياطين توقع بينكم العداوة والبغضاء

لو أنكم كنت أمام عيني لقبلت رأس كل واحد منكم واعتذرت له أمامكم جميعا

يلا ننسى الاسى ونتصافح ويعفوا بعضنا عن بعض ألا تحبون أن يغفر الله لكم


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (26 يونيو 2010)

وبعدين يا عم علي جزاك الله خيرا ولا يهمني من الأجانب ولا نعمل لهم اعتبار المهم ان نرضي ربنا وطظ في الأجانب صح ولا إيه رأيك

المهم أن نلقى الله وهو راض عنا وأن نلتقي بالنبي ويفتخر بنا ويفاخر بنا الأمم الأخرى أليس كذلك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (26 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

{وَلَا يَأْتَلِ أُوْلُوا الْفَضْلِ مِنكُمْ وَالسَّعَةِ أَن يُؤْتُوا أُوْلِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْمَسَاكِينَ وَالْمُهَاجِرِينَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلْيَعْفُوا وَلْيَصْفَحُوا أَلَا تُحِبُّونَ أَن يَغْفِرَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ }النور22


----------



## chawkiz (26 يونيو 2010)

اقدم كامل اعتداري للاخي الكبير 

الهادي و لقد توصلنا لحل و قد تدخل بيننا الشيطان الرجيم 

و احسست اني اخطات في كل كلمة قلتها في حقه و اطلب منه السماح و قد تحدثت اليه مباشرة و اصلاحنا الالتباس الدي وقع بيننا 
و شكرا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (26 يونيو 2010)

:77:الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله


أيوه كده هكذا نكون إخوان في الله كما يحب ربنا ويرضى
:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13:


----------



## ali hedi (26 يونيو 2010)

chawkiz قال:


> اقدم كامل اعتداري للاخي الكبير
> 
> الهادي و لقد توصلنا لحل و قد تدخل بيننا الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> ...



:59:


----------



## chawkiz (28 يونيو 2010)

المزيد من الاعمال سوف اضعها مرفقة بصورة مني الشخصية


----------

